# Sloppy auger



## bigbelly (Dec 22, 2012)

HS 1132 The shear pin holes have become elongated and I'm getting a lot of play in the auger rotation. How are you guys dealing with this?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Be sure your using the right pins and putting them in the right direction. Some pins have a shoudler (thick washer) on them and that goes in the side withheh larger hole in the auger....... lots of people bring me ones that are wrong.


----------



## bigbelly (Dec 22, 2012)

Badcat - you're exposing my bad decision. My Honda dealership disappeared so I went the local hardware store and got substitute bolts. I still face the issue of elongated holes. I'm thinking of welding them closed and then drilling new holes. But someone else must have delt with this issue. I'm just checking for options.

It's a 10 yr old blower and it's also time to replace belts. Any ideas on any on-line Oem parts houses ? 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Are you talking about the holes in the auger itself? They should have two holes, you should be able to rotate the auger 180º if the one hole is chowdered.

If it's the hole in the thing thats pinned into the shaft for the gearbox, then you're out of luck. Both my Hondas have considerable slop on the augers, but the holes are in good condition, so I presume this is normal. It comes from the shear bolt wobbling in the holes of both the auger, the thing its bolted into, and then that thing rocks around on the cross shaft for the gearbox. Nothing is exactly a press fit, but I doubt it generally matters since its more often loaded in just the one direction and the play isn't very important. You need some space to get grease or anti seize in there, and the shear bolt isn't supposed to be torqued down since that would increase the force required to break it. It's kinda designed to have jiggle, all blowers I know of have wiggle in the augers. The ones that don't are just seized.


----------



## bigbelly (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes ZOM, it is the shear pin hole in the auger. I temporarily put a washer on the nut because the hole was large enough to suck the nut into it. I had a heck of a time getting it out.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

There's quite a bit of torque applied at the head of the shear bolts when it's first spun - so yeah, I can understand why they get wobbled out. You could try welding things up but that might not be an easy area to get a grinder at..? Hmmm, what about trying to find a model that uses a slight larger one and adapt that by drilling it out? IDK


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

If it's at the auger, it was likely from a very loose shear bolt, or its been through a few bolts. It would be easy to weld up and drill, but you should be able to remove the bolt, rotate the auger halfway and put it back in that other hole.


----------

